# First try at plasti dip!



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

This was my first go with plasti dip. After a little research I dove right in and I think it came out nice! I may have over masked the area but it worked well. Next up, front bowtie, and then the wife's cruze! 

What do you think?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good! You can never over mask, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree! Looks great, nice job!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm going to try and get the front done tomorrow. Hopefully the weather holds out, the cold just keeps haning in there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nm13cruze (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks good, i two am about to try this (once i get the car back), i was walking down the isles of home depot today and spotted it there for only $5 so i grabbed a can i mean whats the worst that can happen right.


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks very nice, especially with the the black car. :goodjob:


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

nm13cruze said:


> Looks good, i two am about to try this (once i get the car back), i was walking down the isles of home depot today and spotted it there for only $5 so i grabbed a can i mean whats the worst that can happen right.


Exactly what I thought! My car is a lease so I didn't want to do anything that might be permanent

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Btw is there a temp that is best for using plasti dip?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Btw is there a temp that is best for using plasti dip?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Room temp is good as long as it's not cold

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Room temp is good as long as it's not cold
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Room temp outside? Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is the front bowtie I did today!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CAcruzen' (Jan 23, 2014)

why does everyone black everything out? am i the only one that ever likes to white things out? haha. but it looks sweet man. Maybe put some gloss on it?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

CAcruzen' said:


> why does everyone black everything out? am i the only one that ever likes to white things out? haha. but it looks sweet man. Maybe put some gloss on it?


Haha well my car is black afterall! I think I would still do it black even if my car was white or another color. I feel like the white would get dirty fairly quickly. I think this and tinting the side markers on the bumper are the only things I'll be doing to this car. 

I did think about adding the glossifier over the final coat but the matte finish really looks good against the rest of the shine! So I am leaving it as is. 

My wife has a red hot Cruze so I was thinking of using red instead of the black. She really likes the black though, so maybe we will just stick to that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Technically you can plastidip no matter what the temperature is outside. there have been many people that dipped successfully in 30-40 degree weather, just have to warm up the can before you start. Definitely keep an eye out for the humidity level though. being in florida I have sprayed my diffuser panel quite a few times and achieved a "foggy" type look and I believe it was the humidity.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Technically you can plastidip no matter what the temperature is outside. there have been many people that dipped successfully in 30-40 degree weather, just have to warm up the can before you start.


True statement, I just went through this a month ago.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> True statement, I just went through this a month ago.


I mean there are obviously more ideal circumstances but there are ways around it as you know from experience..depends on how dedicated you are! lol


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Austin9991 said:


> Technically you can plastidip no matter what the temperature is outside. there have been many people that dipped successfully in 30-40 degree weather, just have to warm up the can before you start. Definitely keep an eye out for the humidity level though. being in florida I have sprayed my diffuser panel quite a few times and achieved a "foggy" type look and I believe it was the humidity.


Well that's good to know. Today was a little on the cooler side (52) but I figured it would be ok. Everything went perfectly as far as I can tell. Luckily we are early into spring but moving into summer NH can be quite humid sometimes. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Honestly I have found that as long as the can is a good temperature it is pretty versatile stuff. I attempted to dip my rear emblem for the second time (change colors) and it was cold outside, didn't warm the can, and it literally ran down the back of my car. if I pushed on the emblem it would squeeze out behind it.

moral of the story...keep the can warm lol


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

This may sound stupid, but can you put clear over plasti dip?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

kboosted11cruz said:


> This may sound stupid, but can you put clear over plasti dip?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Idk about clearing over it but they make a glossifier for the plasti dip if you are looking for the glossy look

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet just what I wanted. Does lowes/Home Depot carry it? The plasti dip?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## poriggity (Apr 30, 2014)

I used plastidip on my truck grille and bumper to de-chrome it. I have also plastidipped emblems on old cars I've had. I plan on using it on my CTD when it gets here to black out the emblems. I love the stuff.


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Sweet just what I wanted. Does lowes/Home Depot carry it? The plasti dip?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes lowes carries it. Thats where i buy mine from.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Dippin'&Cruzin' said:


> Yes lowes carries it. Thats where i buy mine from.


Yup that's where I got mine too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Got myself 2 cans and some clear! Can't wait to do some dipping!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever did plastidip eyelids?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Has anyone ever did plastidip eyelids?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Seen a lot good looking eye shadow but the eye lids I've seen didn't look good. You can try it since you can just peel off but check out eye lids on eBay.

Maybe buy the eye lids and plasti dip them the color you want.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I love my cruze, i just love my rainbow sticker on the back of my window. I want to get plastie dipped myself, any takers or givers?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I love my cruze, i just love my rainbow sticker on the back of my window. I want to get plastie dipped myself, any takers or givers?


It's really easy to do and if you mess up you can just peel it off and start over. Grab a can and give it a shot!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I love my cruze, i just love my rainbow sticker on the back of my window. I want to get plastie dipped myself, any takers or givers?


It's pretty easy. Ive been doing it for over a year. I did my wifes cruze pink. What color are you trying to go?


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Just did mine today. Little sloppy but they're ok for the first time with plastidip 
















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dippin'&Cruzin' (Apr 7, 2014)

kboosted11cruz said:


> Just did mine today. Little sloppy but they're ok for the first time with plastidip
> View attachment 80370
> 
> View attachment 80378
> ...


Looks good. I like the de-badge look.


----------



## kboosted11cruz (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah I want to keep it as clean as possible. Kinda gives if as sleek look without any badges 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

